# Humboldt County "Reggae n the River" Reggae Rising



## Jamrock (Jul 19, 2007)

Is anyone going to Reggae Rising in Humboldt County Cali?

Reggae Rising Music Festival - Humboldt County California - August 2007

Jamrock


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 19, 2007)

if i had the money to fly there i would love to. 
tell me how it goes.


----------



## Jamrock (Aug 7, 2007)

It was fantastic!

I was given enouhg free nute that I had to get another suitcase!
I had a chance to talk to Ed Rosenthal.

I hung out with the guys from Hydro Pacific store. It seemed evcerytoine wanted to she the people in the tent what they had grown and how great there smoke was!

I memorable ones were "strawberry cream and Grape Ape"

I will definitey go back again
Jamrock


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 8, 2007)

damn ed rosenthal my fucking idol!!!! i need to go to humboldt!


----------



## Pool (Aug 8, 2007)

reeffermadness said:


> i need to go to humboldt!


Don't we all


----------



## Jamrock (Aug 8, 2007)

There was a cute chick who had on the t-shirt that said

"GOT PURPLE"

love that.

Jamrock


----------

